# Velda Oberflächenabsauer



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne einen Oberfächenabsauger in meinen Gartenteich installieren. Nur benötige ich ihn eigentlich nichst ständig. Des weitere
würe mich bei einem Standskimmer der an der Pumpe mit angeschlossen, dass ich beim Reinigen der Punpe den Skimmer mit rausnehmen muß.
Egal auf jeden Fall würde ich mir gerne von Velda diesen Skimmer mit eingebauter Pumpe kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
IM Voruas besten Dank!
Taffy


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Taffy,

ich denke, du meinst diesen hier:





Ich hab zwar keinen Skimmer, aber mir scheint, dass der Skimmer einige Fragen aufwirft:

In dem recht kleinen Gehäuse findet wohl nicht nur die grobe Filterung durch den Filterkorb statt, sondern auch eine Filterung mit Filtermatten für die feineren Partikel. Das ist ja gar nicht schlecht. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob bei den Abmessungen nicht die Filter sehr häufig gereinigt werden müssen. Und weiter, ob man hierzu vielleicht auch noch den ganzen Skimmer aus dem Wasser nehmen muss ??

Bei den herkömmlichen Skimmern wird das grob gereinigte Wasser ja meist in einen externen (großen) Filter geleitet.

Die Skimmerbesitzer können hierzu bestimmt mehr schreiben.

Nachtrag:
Ohh, ich hab gerade eine Gebrauchsanweisung gefunden:

http://www.valenta-aquaristik.de/v_shop/gebrauchsanweisungen/velda/pondskimmer.pdf

Könnte vieleicht was sein, wenn man den Skimmer gut erreichbar positioniert, kann man das Teil ja problemlos aus dem Wasserer holen und reinigen.

Erfahrungsberichte wären nicht schlecht. Ansonsten kannst  du ja mal das Versuchskanninchen Spielen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

Hi,
nun das ich den Skimmer öffters sauber machen muß stört mich nicht. Ich werde mich dafür entscheinden, weil der Skimmer ja nicht stänidg laufen muß. Diesen kann ich extra steuern. Es soll mir auch vorrangig das läste
Algenabfischen erleichtern. Wenn diese im Filter landen wird ein Teil der Nährstoffe ja wieder in den Gartenteich landen. Der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne. Durch ständiges leeren des Skimmers sind die Algen und der Dreck inkl. eingelageter Nährstoffe raus aus dem Teich. Soweit meine
Überlegungen. Meinen Filter kann ich dann wirklich von 2 Punkten aus speisen. Da geht der Dreck besser in den Filter. Ob die ganze Rechnung so sauber aufgeht weiß ich auch nicht. Mal schauen.
Gruss aus Ostbayern
Taffy


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

*Re:*

hallo
liegt da nicht ein Denkfehler vor ?
was für Algen schwimmen denn auf Deiner Wasseroberfläche ? 
und
was für eine Struktur haben die , dass ein grobes Sieb die zurückhalten soll ?
bei mir landen Blätter , Pollen und Staub im Skimmer
und bleiben dort in mehreren Sieben zurück 
der Rest der durch die Pumpe geht wird in einem nachfolgendem
Filter zum großen Teil zurückgehalten.. 

und die Reingungsintervalle sollte man nicht unterschätzen da meist keine "Notlauffunktionen" vorgesehen sind 

mein Skimmer läuft 24 h ...
die braucht er auch um meine Ansprüche zu erfüllen.
die Wasseroberfläche wird auch ständig "verschmutzt" und es braucht auch seine Zeit bis der Schmutz am Skimmer angelangt ist   
alles was vorher "absäuft" ist für den Skimmer erledigt 8) 



schönen Feierabend


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

also ich könnte mir das Teil als kurzzeitige Oberflächenreinigungsfeuerwehr vorstellen.

Bei mir ist zur Zeit der ganze Boden des Teiches mit einer Schicht aus Algen (nicht nur Fadenalgen) belegt. Scheint die Sonne, fangen diese Algen an Sauerstoff zu produzieren. Dieser wird in Form von kleinen Bläschen an den Algen sichtbar. Nun steigen die Algen in kleinen, ca. 1-Euro großen Teppichen an die Oberfläche.  An sonnigen Tagen ist die Oberfläche abends ganz mit einer Algensuppe aus diesen Teppichen und Fadenalgen bedeckt. 

Das Wasser ist übrigens glasklar.

Abschöpfen mit dem Kescher führt dazu, dass sich die kleinen Teppiche auflösen und wieder auf den Teichgrund sinken, weil die Algen zu klein für die Keschermaschen sind. Das ganze fängt am nächsten Tag von vorne an. Lediglich die Fadenalgen können so entfernt werden. Ich habe mir bisher damit geholfen, dass ich abends Wasser in den Teich zulaufen lies. Die Algensuppe wird dann über den Überlauf weggespült. Auf Dauer ist das jedoch nicht so gut, weil mein Brunnenwasser sehr Nitrathaltig ist und somit neue Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, den Schwimmskimmer abends für ein Stündchen ins Wasser zu werfen um meine recht geringe Oberfläche (ca. 20 m²) zu reinigen. Entsprechend feine Filtermedien vorausgesetzt.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Georg,
das was Du beschrieben hast meine ich damit. Die Algen kommen an die Wasseroberfläche und treiben als grüner teppich herum. Ein herausfischen ist kaum möglich. Der Skimmer läuft bei mir auch 24h. 
Ich habe in den Skimmer auch eine gröbere Filterwatter reingetan. Bekommt man im Zoofachhandel von JBL. Da bleiben die Algen alle hängen. Ich gebe zu, das man ihn öffters reinigen muß, aber immer noch
besser als mit dem Kesser im Teich herum fischen. Das Reinigen dauert ca. 1 min. Als eingentlich kein Aufwand nur lästig. An kalten Tagen muß ich den Skimmer ja auch nicht so oft wechseln. Nun ich habe den Skimmer ja noch nicht solange in Betrieg. Daher bin ich noch nicht so erfahren. Ich habe auch mit anderen Skimmern keine Erfahrung. Auf jeden Fall halte ich Euch auf dem Laufenden.  Er saugt auch wunderbar den Wasserfilm bis jetzht weg. 

Gruss aus Ostbayern

Taffy
PS. Ansonsten dürfte ich doch keinen Denkfehler haben oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

*Skimmer*

Hallo,
der hier gezeigte Schwimmskimmer unterscheidet sich in einem wesentlichen Punkt von den sonst bekannten Skimmern.
Die in dem Skimmer eingebaute Pumpe hat nach meiner Kenntnis eine Leistung von ca. 2000 l/h. Dies mag für verhältnismäßig kleine Teiche ausreichen. ABER : Diese Punpe fördert das Wasser NICHT über eine Rohrleitung oder Schlauch zu einem Filter. Es ist ein Anschluß für einen Druckschlauch nicht vorhanden und das vom Skimmer angesaugte Wasser wird direkt unterhalb der Pumpe wieder in den Teich gedrückt. 
Folglich wird der Teich nur insoweit von zurückgehaltenen Feststoffen (Blätter ) entlastet,  wie die kleinen Kunststoffsiebe zurückhalten können.

Ich habe einen solchen Skimmer im Einsatz gesehen : Er ist sicherlich gut als Ergänzung, um Blätter aufzusaugen, die bei "falscher" Windrichtung sonst nicht abgesaugt würden. Dafür ist dieser Schwimmskimmer auch deshalb gut, weil er mit dem Wind immer in die richtige Richtung getrieben wird, wenn das Elt.-kabel ausreichend lang ist. Aber sehr häufig reinigen !!
Die feinen Stoffe wie Blütenstaub u.ä. werden nicht aus dem  Teich entfernt.
Herzliche Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

*Skimmer*

Hallo,
der hier gezeigte Schwimmskimmer unterscheidet sich in einem wesentlichen Punkt von den sonst bekannten Skimmern.
Die in dem Skimmer eingebaute Pumpe hat nach meiner Kenntnis eine Leistung von ca. 2000 l/h. Dies mag für verhältnismäßig kleine Teiche ausreichen. ABER : Diese Punpe fördert das Wasser NICHT über eine Rohrleitung oder Schlauch zu einem Filter. Es ist ein Anschluß für einen Druckschlauch nicht vorhanden und das vom Skimmer angesaugte Wasser wird direkt unterhalb der Pumpe wieder in den Teich gedrückt. 
Folglich wird der Teich nur insoweit von zurückgehaltenen Feststoffen (Blätter ) entlastet,  wie die kleinen Kunststoffsiebe zurückhalten können.

Ich habe einen solchen Skimmer im Einsatz gesehen : Er ist sicherlich gut als Ergänzung, um Blätter aufzusaugen, die bei "falscher" Windrichtung sonst nicht abgesaugt würden. Dafür ist dieser Schwimmskimmer auch deshalb gut, weil er mit dem Wind immer in die richtige Richtung getrieben wird, wenn das Elt.-kabel ausreichend lang ist. Aber sehr häufig reinigen !!
Die feinen Stoffe wie Blütenstaub u.ä. werden nicht aus dem  Teich entfernt.
Herzliche Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Taffy,

du hast das Teil also schon im Einsatz. Hört sich ja ganz gut an. 
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, vor allem wenn was schief geht. 8) 

Hallo Gerd,

du hast natürlich Recht. 

Für mich könnte der Schwimmskimmer trotzdem sinnvoll sein. 
Ich lege sehr viel Wert auf die natürliche Optik des Teiches. Ein Stand- oder Kastenskimmer läst sich bei meinem Teich nicht verstecken. Auch ein Schwimmskimmer mit Pumpenanschluss kann nicht so einfach wieder entfernt werden und der notwendige externe Filter muss auch erst mal versteckt werden.  Da ich keine Fische habe, ist ein Filter auch nicht zwingend notwendig. 

Ich hoffe, dass diese Algenverschmutzung an der Oberfläche nur im Frühjahr auftritt. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass ich das Teil nur dann brauche. Im Herbst kommt ein laubnetz über den Teich. Pollen und Staub wird mein Teich dank der vielen Unterwasserpflanzen schon verkraften. 

Da ich die Oberflächenabsaugung nicht ständig brauche, scheint mir dieser Velda-Skimmer mit eingebauter Pumpe für meine Zwecke geeignet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Georg,
ich die gleichen Probleme in Teich wie Du und sehe es genau so. Die Optik im Teich muß einfach passen. Daher habe ich mich für diesen Skimmer eben entschieden. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
Gruss nach Moers! (Da wohnt mein Brunder)
Taffy


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

habe das Teil seit April in Betrieb. 
So richtig zufrieden bin ich damit nicht und würde es auch nicht unbedingt weiterempfehlen.
Der Pflegeaufwand ist groß, mehrfach wöchentlich komplettes Auseinandernehmen und reinigen (bei Nachtbetrieb). 
Die Saugleistung ist sehr schwach. Grobe Teile wie Pflanzenstücke schaffen es nicht über den Rand. Feine Teilchen bleiben wieder Erwarten haften, zumindestens hatte ich keine Rapspollen in diesem Jahr auf dem Wasser.
Er schwimmt auch nicht weit mit dem Wind, sondern sucht sich durch die Verbindung mit dem absinkenden Kabel irgendwo ein festes Plätzchen mit kleinem Bewegungsradius.
Die enthaltenen Filterschichten bestehen aus einem Geflecht und einmal eingezogene Futterreste lassen sich nur schwer entfernen.
Am besten unter dem laufenden Wasserhahn ausklopfen.
Ist wirklich nur für kleine Teiche geeignet.

Wenn ich meine Oberfläche mal schnell und gründlich sauber haben will verwende ich einen anderen Schwimmskimmer. Sieht aus wie ein schwimmendes Stückchen Bachlauf. Über eine Pumpe und Schlauch wird das Wasser zu einem mit Löchern versehenen Querrohr gefördert und erzeugt durch das Auftreffen auf die Wasserfläche eine schöne Strömung, die alle, wirklich alle auf der Oberfläche befindlichen Teile anzieht. Über einen Metallbügel wird ein Nylonsack angeschlossen, der die Verschmutzungen aufnimmt. Muss natürlich auch gereinigt werden. Am besten den Sack nach jeder Oberflächenreinigung entfernen und sauber machen.
Im Sommer kann man das Teil auch zum Einbringen von Sauerstoff nutzen, wenn es mal sehr heiß wird.
Zumindestens eine Alternative für Teiche die keinen festinstallierten Skimmer haben.

Gruß
doc


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

*Schwimmskimmer*

Habe eben noch ein Bild gefunden.
Man sieht die Funktionsweise des Skimmers und auch wie die Koi vom sauerstoffreichen Wasser magisch angezogen werden.

Gruß
doc


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

*Re: Schwimmskimmer*



			
				doc schrieb:
			
		

> .... und auch wie die Koi vom sauerstoffreichen Wasser magisch angezogen werden.



ich glaue eher, sie spielen: 
Seh`ich dich nicht, dann siehst auch du mich nicht.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

@ doc

Genau sowas könnte ich auch brauchen

Wo hast Du das Teil her ? Hast Du einen Link wo man das bestellen kann ?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

@Rainer:
Vielleicht verstecken sie sich auch unter dem Nylonbeutel   . 

@Thomas
Ich habe es in einem Gartencenter (Fiedler) in Gera als Einzelstück gekauft und bisher nie wieder gesehen. Leider weiß ich den Hersteller nicht mehr und drauf stehen tut er auch nicht. Betreiben tue ich das Teil mit einer einfachen, preiswerten 1500 l Pumpe von pontec.
Sorry, dass ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen kann.

Grüße Euch
doc


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

@ doc

Du kann es sein das Der das ist 




http://www.teichfilter-filter.de/sh...49&PHPSESSID=7171d606b5d95b53cdb1bc788233bc8e


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

also als hinweis, den skimmer sehe ich oft bei ebay, hier zum beispiel gerade 
* defekter Link entfernt *

Noch ganz günstig, aber selber hab ich keine erfahrung mit dem teil.

benutze selber den Einbau Skimmer von Oase für den Teichrand,bin damit sehr zufrieden.

gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thomas und Tim,

ja das ist er und der Preis war auch in etwa so wie angegeben.
Natürlich ärgere ich mich jetzt etwas, dass ich nicht erstmal bei ebay nachgeschaut habe.
Ein Nachteil ist, dass der Nylonbeutel am Skimmer nicht straff genug sitzt und der Beutel dann durchhängt.
Deshalb stecke ich einen leichten Bambusstab zwischen Metallbügel und Querrohr. Ist auf dem Foto zu sehen.

An sich finde ich Tim`s Lösung am besten. Habe erst vor 2 Wochen bei einem Nachbarn (wir haben so einen kleinen Teichclub gegründet) eine Aquamax 12000 l mit Druckfilter mitinstalliert. 
Der dazugehörige Skimmerkorb gefällt mir nicht so richtig, weil er nicht schwimmfähig ist und erst ab der höchsten Stufe 4 richtig arbeitet.
Die älteren Oase - Pumpen hatten leider noch keinen Skimmeranschluss.
Eigentlich hoffe ich ja, dass meine Pumpe noch ein paar Jährchen funktioniert, andererseits...

Noch mal zum Skimmer. Immer nur unter Aufsicht betreiben. Einer meiner Koi war schon so neugierig und wollte mal sehen wie es in dem Beutel aussieht.
Glücklicherweise hatte es meine liebe Tochter gesehen und den Burschen befreit.
Seitdem lasse ich ihn nur noch laufen wenn ich dabei oder zumindestens in der Nähe bin. Bei meiner Teichfläche von ca. 5 x 3 m braucht er auch nur 1 - 2 h um die Oberfläche blitzblank zu bekommen. In der Zeit natürlich nicht füttern, sonst wandert das Futter in den Beutel  .

Gruß
doc


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

*Erfahrungen mit Velda Skimmer*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir ja vor einiger Zeit von Velda diesen Velda Pound Skimmer gekauft. Nach dieser Zeit kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen sagen, dass er nur SChrott ist. Neben dem, dass das Gerät sehr sehr oft gereinigt werden muß, (was mich eigentlich nicht so stört) stört mich am meisten, dass das Gerät überhaupt keine Saugwirkung hat. Eigentlich kann man ihn nur zum Absaugen eines Wasserfilmes her nehmen. Laut Beschreibung reinigt er 20m2. Das finde ich hoffnungslos übertrieben. 5m2 wenn er schafft, kann man sich freuen.
Auf einer Skala von 1-6, bekommt er die Note 5. Keine 6, weil die Idee ansich nicht schlecht gewesen wäre. Ich kann nur jedem abraten.
Gruss
Taffy :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

hallo taffy,

ich habe jetzt nicht die ganze diskussion gelesen - aber die flächenangaben auf einem skimmer können meiner ansicht nach nur funktionieren wenn der teich auch über eine strömung verfügt und das treibgut irgendwann am skimmer vorbeikommt bzw. der skimmer auch in bezug auf wind und strömung richtig positioniert ist !!!
insgesamt ist aber bei jedem skimmer außschlaggebend mit welcher pumpenleistung er betrieben wird.

insgesamt haben 90% aller skimmer einen viel zu kleinen auffangkorb und werden dadurch viel zu wartungsintensiv.

die für mich beste lösung ist immer wenn das sammelgut in eine vernünftige vorabscheidung außerhalb des teiches geführt wird und dort gesammelt.

auch der oase kastenskimmer ist ein vernünftiger kompromiss da er ein vernünftiges sammelvolumen hat.


----------

